# Peanut Butter-Chocolate Balls....LF +  Exc



## Filus59602 (Nov 8, 2002)

Peanut Butter-Chocolate Balls
Dessert du Jour - e-mail

To reduce Carbs...use Powdered Sugar Replacement (recipe below)

1 1/2 cups peanut butter, creamy
1/4 cup Butter or margarine
2 cups powdered sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 cups semisweet chocolate chips
1/3 cup paraffin -- grated

Mix peanut butter, powdered sugar, butter or margarine and vanilla 
together well. Shape into balls or logs, as you desire. Chill for 30 
minutes or more.

Melt chocolate chips and paraffin in a small, heavy sauce pan or the 
top of a double boiler.

Stick a toothpick or candy fork into the balls or logs and dip into 
the chocolate. Drain and place on waxed paper. Allow the chocolate to 
harden. 

Makes about 90 1-inch balls.

Great for Christmas Cookie/Candy gifts.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
- -

Per Serving: 58 Calories; 4g Fat (54.8% calories from fat); 1g 
Protein; 6g Carbohydrate; trace Dietary Fiber; 1mg Cholesterol; 26mg 
Sodium. ++++ Exchanges: 0 Grain(Starch); 0 Lean Meat; 1/2 Fat; 1/2 
Other Carbohydrates.



POWDERED SUGAR REPLACEMENT
Source: Diabetic Candy, Cookie & Dessert Cookbook - by Mary Jane 
Finsand

(Yield: 4 cup (1000 mL)

2 cups (500 mL) nonfat dry milk powder 
2 cups (500 mL) cornstarch 
1 cup (250 mL) granulated sugar replacement (Splenda)

Combine all ingredients in food processor or blender. Whip until well 
blended and powdered.

Exchange: 1/4 cup (60 mL): 1 bread, 1/2 nonfat milk, 1/2 bread ++++ 
Calories 1/4 cup (60 mL): 81


----------

